# how long should i smoke a 10lb pork butt?



## bubba96 (Aug 29, 2014)

hey there everybody going to smoke my first porkbutt this weekend and i was wondering how long it would take to smoke a 10lb pork butt?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 29, 2014)

depends on temp and what IT your shooting for. For pulled IT of 200° - 205° for sliced 185° or higher figure 1,5 - 2 hours per pound. My last 9 LB went 24.5 hours. It is done when it is done.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2014)

It takes as long as it takes. Do a little reading here on pork butts and you'll see that it can take anywhere from 5 to 24+ hours. Things like smoker type, temperature, bone in vs boneless all factor in to the time frame. Add to that all animals are different, so some butts will cook more quickly depending on the age and breed of the pig. Then there are environmental factors. Wind, rain and ambient temperature all affect cooking times. Finally there is the method involved. Are you going to smoke the whole way or are you going to wrap it in foil?
The simple answer is there is no simple answer. The folks here who've been smoking for years all have their own methods that work for them, and I guarantee no two are alike. So do a little research, come up with a plan and give it a try. Pork butts aren't difficult but without a little input from you there is no way to answer your question.


----------



## padronman (Aug 29, 2014)

It's done when it's done.....but I always plan 1.5 to 2 hours......although I have had stubborn ones that took 3 hours a lb


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2014)

225 to 275 I plan on 2 hr/lb PLUS add 2 hours to CYA/Rest the meat. If done early, wrap in foil and towels or an old blanket and place in a cooler. The meat will stay hot 5+ hours...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2014)

Its all really about what you are using to smoke. Electrics, charcoal, wood. You balance your smoke time around the temp your smoker enjoys the most. So electrics are slowest, Like Mule, I figure 24 hours in my electric. I have not missed to many times, put it in today when I want it ready tomorrow. But still you never know.

Firebreathers are higher cook temps normally so they are done sooner and are nore commonly wrapped to even speed the process up more. Oh, the wrap or "Texas Crutch", is to help force thrue the natural stall of the meat. When tending a firebreather, time is usually realitive.

But you'll note we all leave our selves an out. Pigs can't tell time, and you never know what they are going to do. My last butt should have taken 24, it was done in 13 hours. You just never know.

I highly suggest you consider cooking the butt the day before you need it. With ChefJJ's  finishing sauce, to keep it moist, pulled pork is like a good stew or pot of beans, its always better the next day, and you need not be cooking on the clock. Thats a good thing.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Its all really about what you are using to smoke. Electrics, charcoal, wood. You balance your smoke time around the temp your smoker enjoys the most. So electrics are slowest, Like Mule, I figure 24 hours in my electric. I have not missed to many times, put it in today when I want it ready tomorrow. But still you never know.
> 
> Firebreathers are higher cook temps normally so they are done sooner and are nore commonly wrapped to even speed the process up more. Oh, the wrap or "Texas Crutch", is to help force thrue the natural stall of the meat. When tending a firebreather, time is usually realitive.
> 
> ...


I concur...Here are some Recipes for my two most popular Finishing Sauces. Good Luck...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Style Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------

